# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  حكاية اردنية \ حسن منايصه

## حسن منايصه

يروي صديقٌ لي حكايةً أردنية ، أن رجلاً طاعناً في السّنِ دعا أولاده يوما وطلب منهم أن يكتبوا له موجزاً عن حياة الأردنين الذين لا ينهبون خيرات البلاد وليس لهم خبرةٌ بالفساد يحبون أرضهم يفدونها بأرواحهم وفلذات أكبادهم ، الصادقون الشرفاء ، الذين لا يسلبون أراضي الناس للمتاجرة بها بحجة المصلحة والخدمة العامة لتصاب أرصدتهم بالتخمة والسمنة ، حقائبهم جاهزة إن حدث طارىء لا قدّر الله ، الذين يغزلون أجمل عبارات الانتماء بأجمل الألحان وبحقيقتها لم تتجاوز حناجرهم ، وبعد ثلاث سنوات قدّم الأبناء لأبيهم ثلاثة مجلدات ضخمة ، فاستكثر الأب ذلك وطلب منهم إيجازا أكثر لأنه يصعب عليه القراءة ، فغابوا مدة  ثانية وقدموا لأبيهم مجلدين لكنّه طلب إيجازا أكثر ، فغابوا للمرة الثالثة وعادوا بمجلدٍ واحد ، فقال لهم : إنّ بصري لا يساعدني على قراءة هذا كلّه فهل لكم أن توجزوه لي إلى أقصى حدٍ ممكن حتى أتمكن من قراءته؟ فخرج الأبناء حائرين يفكرون ماذا سيصنعون ؟ وبعد ساعة عادوا ليقولوا لأبيهم : يا أبانا نستطيع أن نوجز لك حياة الأردنيين جراء حكوماتهم المتعاقبة ونوّابهم ( 111) و ( 62 ) و (71) و.... و ..... و ..... بثلاث كلمات :
( وُلدوا.... وشَقوا...... ومَاتوا )
فقلت لصاحبي : وهل هذا صحيح ، ان حياة هولاء ولادة وشقاء وموت
فقال: هكذا تروي الحكاية.
                                                               حسن منايصه

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ولدوا .. وشقوا .. وماتوا 

كل البشر مو بس الاردنين 

يسلموو على القصة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*قصة رائعة تحمل في طياتها رسالة سامية بالفعل من الصعب جداً إيجاز حياة من فدو الوطن بأرواحهم ودمائهم لكن خلاصة القول " ولدوا و شقو وماتو " قد تكون موجز لمجلدات تضحية و وولاء ووفاء وانجازات و حب الوطن 
راق لي ما قدمته لنا 

ينقل إلى قسم ::  نحبك يا أردن ::*

----------

